# "Your current Security Settings do not allow this file to be downloaded"



## sunshine4x (Apr 10, 2010)

XenApp 4.5
IE 8
Windows Server 2003 SP2

Error: Attempt to download file from internet: "Your current Security Settings do not allow this file to be downloaded"

Security Settings in IE are ste to allow file downloads and active X download
Registry keys reflect this
Enhanced Security is not installed
Administrative Group Policies seem to be set up fine
Tried adding site to trust sites for local and zone sites
tried putting security level to lowest possible

Issue started occuring coincidently when IE was updated to IE 8.

All updates (windows, etc) up to date as well as citrix

Yesterday, for giggles, I did the following:
change user /install
added Enhanced Security back to windows components (because previous tech had left that on while installing citrix, etc)
change user /execute
change user /install
removed Enhanced Security
change user /execute

and was then able to download files... until I logged back in today.
I am set up as an administrator (citrix domain admin) with no foreseeable restrections and have been able to download files from the internet fine in the past.

There must be a group policy setting activated to change this setting, yet when I've gone through them I have not found anything that would restrict administrators from doing this. I've also made some changes there that should definitely allow this... anyone have any ideas? :upset:


----------



## sunshine4x (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: "Your current Security Settings do not allow this file to be downloaded"*

BTW- I can download as a local administrator not network administrator (more reason to suspect GPO...)


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: "Your current Security Settings do not allow this file to be downloaded"*

Open up IE browser=> Tools=> Options=> Security Tab adjust the Security Level to Medium-High, then try to download, if you can't still download then change the Security level to Medium, save it and close IE.

Hope this helps.


----------

